#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Can AI files be opened in Photoshop?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I currently don't have illustrator but i do have Photoshop.
Is it ppossible to open a AI vector file and save as JPG/PNG in a desired size?


Thank You!

----------


## Lucifer

Yes, you can open Ai file in photoshop.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, you can open Ai file in photoshop.



Oh really, Can please tell me the method?

----------

